# Re: TV



## Merly Almirol (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: TV*

I just bought a samsung 60" led smart tv model UN60FH6200 and why is it that it's not showing 1080p when I press the info button on the remote same thing when I just turned it on. It's showing 720x420 only. The resolution or the picture quality is bad, it's like NOT an HD TV. Please help me what to do. I really like this tv but if it's like this I might probably retune it so please help me what to do to make it 1080p


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: TV*

The TV will only show the resolution that it receives from the source. You haven't said what is providing your picture, a SAT receiver, a DVD, a PC or Media server, a game console, a NAS or even a regular digital TV signal (or analogue god forbid)

At any rate, if your watching form a source that is only prviding a 720x420 source, that is what your tv will show. If you give it a 1080 signal I'm quite sure you will see this displayed.


----------



## Merly Almirol (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: TV*

Regarding the problem that I posted this is my reply. I'm using the cable box from telus as the source for my tv. 

Tnx. 
Merly


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: TV*

Hi see page 13 here for selecting the Hd http://telus.com/content/help/common/pdf/TELUS_TV_user_guide.pdf


----------



## Merly Almirol (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: TV*

thanks for help:smile:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: TV*

Sorry we could not have been of more assistance


----------

